# Safe Goat Treats?



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

What are some safe treats for goats? Things like veggies,fruit,etc.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

BBQ corn nuts. We have one doe who would kill for corn nuts! And maple leaves are the universal favorite around here.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Baby carrots ! Some of mine will scale the fence for them , lol.
Others , not so much , those live for cookies of ANY kind 
A certain doe of mine loves a nice bialy , lol. She took it right out of my hand one day ! But i don't recommend them as a treat , lol.
Raisins are a favorite here too. Apple slices and of course banana !
If i buy the organic bananas , some love to eat the peel too !
Pumpkin cookies , or just plain pumpkin goes over big with a few of them. Oh , and animal crackers , don't forget those ! 
I also found out they love bread sticks and bagel crisps 
Everything in moderation IMO is OK


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed mine horse treats, they love the Dumor Carrot and Apple or the molasses. They also love the apple dapples.

I make my own treats for the horses and goats when I have the time. I include ground carrots and applesauce.

Bread, donuts, animal crackers, graham crackers and they especially LOVE Ginger snaps. I especially use them when the girls are pregnant to help ease any upset stomachs.

My goats will not eat vegetables and only apples (but they need to be in the mood I guess because it's not all the time.)


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura, what's a bialy?

Mine love banana slices with the peel. Unsalted peanuts in the shell. One little guy goes for the gloves in my back pocket. So far I still have them.
Corn husks during corn season is another favorite. All in moderation.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nancy , a bialy , not even sure if i spelt it right , its sorta a bagel hopped up on steroids , lol.. REALLY GOOD !
With a shmear of cream cheese


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine are addicted to raisins and bananas! They will eat the bananas in any shape or form, whole, peels or main part. Mine also like watermelon and cantaloupes. I have one that will knock you down if she thinks you have BOSS, but anytime there are raisins in hand I have to be sure to have my feet firmly planted. Oh and carrots or carrot peelings


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Peanuts unsalted in the shell, mine will terrorize and literally beg until you give them one!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I never tried peanuts , now i gotta go get some , lol.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine all go crazy for stale bread or crackers. They also love all different kinds of cereal. Cheerios, raisin bran etc. Fruits and veggies not so much lol.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a couple of girls who also love peanut butter, really handly -if I have to give her anything. Like COWP or probiotics. They also love raisons, apple slices, dried apple, grapes, animal crackers. Lots more.
Spoiled babies they are. My two girls can lick a spoon with peanut butter clean with one lick.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Saltine crackers seem to go over quite well. Rosey will hunt them down.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Unsalted peanuts in the shell, raisins, and store brand Cheerios are favorites here.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Blackberries, whether ripe or not.


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Great question! Our babies get all sorts of treats. We have a garden so many times, I'll pick and give the goats so of the bounty such as cucumbers (Never tomatoes though). They also love apples, bananas, grapes, lettuce, Cheerios (even Fruit Loops occasionally), bread, animal crackers. In face, I throw very little food into our compost bin anymore since I save it for our goats. Oh and raw potatoes. I will purchase huge bags of potatoes and apples when they are on sale. That is their usual Christmas gift. We even leave their bags under the tree on Christmas morning. I've gone coo-coo craaaaaazy over our little Nigerians. LOVE THEM SO MUCH!


----------



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

Our LaManchas are obsessed with Triskets. I only feed it in moderation though, because I don't know how healthy they are for goats :-D


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

Ours like everything pretty much, but the universal favorite is white or green ash leaves, mulberry leaves and fresh slices of peach.

We have never done this but we have a friend that gives their pygmies hard boiled eggs and they love them! Anybody else try that?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine seem to think anything they happen to see me eating is fare game. Marshmallows, pizza, black sunflower seeds, cookies, bread, grapes, apples, bananas....etc. Right now the big thing that they like is watermelon! I was giving the chickens some of the rhines and the goats about broke down the fence trying to get some.


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

I was certain our goats would love watermelon rinds,. Unfortunately, every single one rejected the rind. They LOVE watermelon, just not the rind. It's maddening sometimes because I think we have created DIVA GOATS!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Mars13 said:


> I was certain our goats would love watermelon rinds,. Unfortunately, every single one rejected the rind. They LOVE watermelon, just not the rind. It's maddening sometimes because I think we have created DIVA GOATS!


Lol, we have the same problem. We don't give the goats watermelon anymore; we give it to my ducks, who will eat the flesh and inner rind right down to the skin!


----------



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good point Witchhazel. I have noticed that the chickens and turkeys will eat what our goats refuse. Works great!

Before we acquired our beloved goats (and turkeys and chickens and guineas) I always put kitchen trimmings into the compost bin. That just never happens anymore except for overgrown okra. They ALL reject the okra.


----------

